# Where the heck are the Pears!? 🍐😅



## Binxx (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey everyone, I am brand spanking new to this forum I’ve been playing animal crossing pocket camp. I played it a couple years ago and then got bored but I recently refreshed my opinion of it and I’ve been playing it every day for about four weeks. I love it now. So I’m having a hard time finding PEARS   in Pocket Camp if anyone can give me a tip that would be super helpful thank you.

truly yours Binxx

add me on Picket Camp, “Binx !”


----------



## Hug (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello Binxx !

Do you still need pears ? I can sell them to you for the lowest price possible ( my Market Box).


----------

